# Help with price at Reprofit please



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi, I am finding everything soo confusing, Im not sure if I can do this alone (going abroad for treatment) but as my funds are limited I need work out if this would be cheaper even with flights and hotel.
Im 40 and looking to have DIVF....can someone please give me a rough idea of what to expect to pay for treatment inc meds...all in really.  Do you get the meds from a chemist over here?  How many times do you have to go or is it just the once for the actual treatment?  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Tillie,

If you want to PM me your email address, I'll forward you the price list I got from Reprofit in July - assume it's still accurate...will give you an idea at least.

Basically IVF is €1000. Plus there may be some extras if you need ICSI or other things (eg assisted hatching, 5 day transfer etc) Donor sperm is €100. Drugs are estimated at between €1300 and 1500 - depends what you need and where you get them from (there are online pharmacies and also chemists in London who will do this for you with a prescription from Reprofit)

So in total you're looking at about €2500 for the IVF and the drugs. Then you need to add accommodation and flights. You also need to allow for at least a couple of scans in the UK before you go - there's a place in Harley st which does them for £70 and faxes results to Czech. 

Think you need maybe 2 scans before you go, maybe 3 depending on how you respond to the drugs. So assuming you have scan day 2, start stimms, another scan around day 9 or 10 ish. Then you go out there around day 12, EC around day 14, ET 3-5 days later. Felix or Dottie can advise better on this - Dottie's done it and Felix is about to....you'll need to be out there around a week in total...

Hope this helps - check out the Reprofit board too - there's a couple of 'sticky' threads on there with lots of really helpful info on hotels, flights and various other logistics etc

Good luck!
Laura
x


----------



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks Laura, wow that is a lot cheaper than here even with flights and accomodation it would work out about half the price. 

I'll pm you my email address.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I had FET with donor embryos at Reprofit. With flights, accommodation, and meds, I'd say it was approx 1400 euros xxxx


----------

